# adoption in dissolution of marriage papers



## tony8404 (Sep 16, 2009)

In my dissolution of marriage papers I see that it states if I remarry or if she remarries that the kids do not have to call the new person mom or dad. 

What worries me now is that I see nothing saying I have my right to say yes or no to an adoption or if she remarries the new man can adopt my daughters. Or if he can adopt without my yes or no or signing the paperwork.

Does anyone know if it is automatically my right to sign papers or reject them if adoption ever comes up? Not sure if there needs to be a paragraph in the papers stating that is my right to say yes or no


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Your kids cannot be adopted by anyone unless you terminate your parental rights. This really has nothing to do with a marriage dissolution, so the answer if no, there does not need to be verbiage in the papers about this.


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Your kids cannot be adopted by anyone unless you terminate your parental rights. This really has nothing to do with a marriage dissolution, so the answer if no, there does not need to be verbiage in the papers about this.


Absolutely correct.


----------



## tony8404 (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you for that big relief off me


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

tony8404 said:


> In my dissolution of marriage papers I see that it states if I remarry or if she remarries that the kids do not have to call the new person mom or dad.
> 
> What worries me now is that I see nothing saying I have my right to say yes or no to an adoption or if she remarries the new man can adopt my daughters. Or if he can adopt without my yes or no or signing the paperwork.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is automatically my right to sign papers or reject them if adoption ever comes up? Not sure if there needs to be a paragraph in the papers stating that is my right to say yes or no


I would guess that they also do not say that she has a right to say yes or no to adoption. 

Like the others said, that's because no one can adopt your children without your express permission. Most courts will not even if you (or she) wanted to let a future spouse adopt your child as long as you are alive. Just about the only case where it can happen is if it's been proven in court that you (or she) is a truly bad parent who is a danger to the child.


----------

